# Toro ZTR Hydro Problem



## dorkjackson (Jun 26, 2010)

I've got a 04 Toro "Timecutter" Z17-52. It works great for the first hour, but after it really heats up, the right side starts petering out. It happens slowly at first, but after a while I get this "whining" sound and completely looses power. If I give it an hour or two to cool, I can go back out and finish mowing like nobody's business. Ordered the SM online last night, but I'm no mechanic, so any advice is helpful. Could I solve this with changing & bleeding the hydro system & filter? Or am I automatically looking at a new pump? I thought these were sealed systems, but there is a "vent?" tube coming up from each wheel. Do both wheels share a single reservoir or are they both separate? I guess I'll get these answers when I get the SM. Meanwhile, please throw in your 2 cents.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi DJ...welcome to TSF!!

How did your other request go?? 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f258/toro-kohler-power-plus-17-wont-run-493037.html#post2779817

I found nothing at the Toro site when searching for that model number. It does sound correct with the 17 hp Kohler if it has a 52" deck. I did find *74702* for a model number and the mower seems to have only been produced in 2004 with two groupings by serial number. I saw no listing for 17hp and selected 18hp when doing an advanced search.

I did not see any mention of hydraulic fluid in the maintenance schedule. It could be a sealed system.... but there may be a trick in the service manual where you can verify correct fluid level and adjust accordingly. My Toro is a commercial unit and does have a reservoir for hyd fluid......which reminds me I need to check the hours and see if the fluid needs changed.....:grin:


----------

